# Smallest MAC collection ever lol



## k.a.t (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok so i'm kind of a newbie to make-up, and even more of a newbie to MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Asides from that i don't work and rely on my parents to give me money to save up (which isn't that often) and i'm poor so technically i can't really afford it lol  So my 'collection' is veeeeery tiny, but i'm certainly hoping it will grow a bit more - it'll take some years but yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far it consists of only 4 items: 

MAC Select Tint spf15 in NC 40 (waaay too dark for me as i got it when i had fake tan on and i actually hate the texure of this but it's too late to return now so that's £18 down the drain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC35 - again too dark for me

Fix+ spray that i got a couple weeks ago and i love

and my 187 brush that i intend to marry - it's that good lol


Next on the list is (hopefully) the 239 and 219 and some Studio Fix Fluid samples in a shade that matches MY skin lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby steps...baby steps hehe

Here's a piccy of it...





Ooh, would you look at that, it's growing! >.< VERY slowly but surely...

here's what it's like now


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm new to MAC too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've spent £300 on MAC (and I'm still in school can't work yet) in the past 3 months and it feels like I haven't got a lot to show for it! It's so much more expensive here in the UK which is annoying, as you will probably understand. 
You're off to a good start!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great Start!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 7, 2008)

Wonderful start!  At least the goodness of the 187 makes up for the disappointments of the other two!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

My M.A.C. collection is about the same size, so don't feel bad haha. You'll have tons of stuff in no time.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2008)

Aww, I like your collection.  Can't wait to see it grow.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Wonderful start! At least the goodness of the 187 makes up for the disappointments of the other two!_

 
yep yep!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i do certainly hope it grows a lot more hehe it's so sparse >.<


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 8, 2008)

My collection is the same size, don't worry. Our collections will grow!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 8, 2008)

small but nice..


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

you got some good starter products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i bet it will be 10 times bigger by the end of the year


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

You picked the best products to start with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is a great collection!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 9, 2008)

I sooooo want a 187 brush! great starter kit!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_you got some good starter products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i bet it will be 10 times bigger by the end of the year_

 
Only if someone else paid for it lol


----------



## red.pill (Jun 9, 2008)

well, my collection is even smaller! i only have 239 and 219. but we don't have MAC in our country, so it's very hard for me.


----------



## User93 (Jun 9, 2008)

My collection is not big at all too! And you started with one of the best things if you ask me, mac stuff for skin is awesome, i love 187, and i wanna get fix+ aswell! Dont feel bad for that dark colors, you can always use them as a correction blush, applying on cheekbones and on the nose!


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

great start


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

Love your collection


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

**UPDATE!**

It's grown a lil now!


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Great start hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I had that much when I first started, lol


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Your 187 procreated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Great start for your collection!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

lol yes it did! I hope none of the others are gonna follow suit anytime soon


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

What a great start! Make sure you drop hints for MAC for the holidays!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_What a great start! Make sure you drop hints for MAC for the holidays!_

 

^^true, true...good idea!^^


----------

